# Burlesque peacock costume...opinions please!



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got done with my costume and am pretty happy as to how it turned out, it will look better with hair and makeup. Just thought I would share and see what everyone thought. My main concern is that I want to look sexy and but not trashy (I hate those girls on halloween  and don't care to be one of them. I was going for a classy and elegant kind of vibe so please ladies let me know. Thanks for looking


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

far from trashy


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you that means a lot! It's just we are having a party and there will be a lot of couples there, I just don't want to make anyone feel uncomfortable. If that makes since lol


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

...Yes.

Yes, please do.
Wear.
Please wear.
Always.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Your costume looks fabulous. Don't change a thing.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I give it a thumbs up too, it looks very nice.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Your costume looks great!

Go with it!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

very pretty wear it......


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You look fantastic, it's not trashy at all and you have a lovely figure to carry it off. I love the peacock tail back it's very stunning ...Just don't let my Cat near you he's always stealing peacock feathers from my craft box, you're his dream come true lol


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 11, 2008)

That is a very stunning costume. Wear it you look awesome and not trashy at all.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

It is a stunning costume. Well done! No, it doesn't look trashy at all. May I make a teeny suggestion ... just for the sake of visual balance. You may try an understated choker of some sort. The head dress pulls the eye up, but there is an expanse of bosom (quite appropriate) that may need just a hint of definition. It's just a suggestion. Otherwise, it is couture, couture, couture ... all the way. Exceptional.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words, except "class". Nice work.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

battygirl I agree with everyone else. Classy. Now, since you brought up the topic I have a beef with those woman who go for the skank look on Halloween. Dont get me wrong. I love a pretty girl as much as the next guy but do me a favor and stay out of the costume contests. Years ago I built a very detailed life sized Calvin and Hobbs costume complete with wagon. It turned out great. Long story short, I was on stage set to win the costume contest when up strolls a chick in a naughty nurse outfit ...whips out her crowd pleasers (.)(.) and just like that...second place.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it turned out fantastic!! Good job!


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree, the back is stunning! From a woman's perspective, WEAR IT. And do it UP with the makeup, liquid liner, false lashes. That part is fun too. Great job, girl!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You're too covered to be considered trashy.

Now if it was lower cut top & your boobs were all smashed & lifted up & falling out, _then_ it may be trashy, but since it isn't & you aren't, it's fine.

My cats would love it too!


----------



## Death Dealer (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks great! and the costume too


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you guys so much, hearing everything makes me feel a lot better about it! I love having such great people at my fingertips 

Withered witch I am planning on making a choker just haven't gotten to it yet. Great minds think alike and thanks for the suggestion! I was going to do a very small peacock feather off of maybe a black velvet choker, what do you think or what would you suggest?

Blumpkin I am with you on the skanky girls that enter all the costumes....that's fine if they want to dress that way but if you bought your costume you shouldn't be in a costume contest! It sucks because other people (like you) put thought and work in to your costume and then in the end it doesn't matter because some girl has all her goodies hanging out. Sometimes I wonder why they even get dressed at all


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow - gorgeous costume - a very authentic burlesque showgirl look! And you wear it beautifully, which I think is what makes all the difference; you are enhancing and celebrating your charms (ahem-) not shoving them in people's faces!

Did you make this all yourself? Once you add the hair, makeup, earrings and other bits up top, it will be spectacular. Well done!


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

Nelvira said:


> I agree, the back is stunning! From a woman's perspective, WEAR IT. And do it UP with the makeup, liquid liner, false lashes...


Walmart has a line of feather false eye lashes in a varity of patterns. Maybe you can find a peacock print.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm counting the male to female reply ratio in this thread..lol

Ooh la la


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Very classy and gorgeous, not trashy  I would add a cute little mask and a choker, like you said... and maybe decorate the gloves a bit. Also, I think your hair should be put up real high, like a peacock would. Earrings may be too much


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Decorinator- Yes I made it. I bought a corset and glued all the feathers on the front of it then sewed all the feather boas to the back of it. After the feather boas were attached I went back and glued in the peacock feathers on the the tail. I think with the corset, all 50 peacock feathers and 5 feather boas I have $75 in it.

Thanks again guys for all the kind words!!

I'm wanting my makeup to be something like this....


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

The eye make-up is perfection. No earrings ... they will detract from the make-up and hair and, frankly, you don't need them. Keep the choker black only. Again, less is more and don't detract from your highlights. The choker is only to give a visual frame to your bosom. It will momentarily stop the eye ( after the lovliness of your costume ) to give it a new orientation to the lovliness of your hair and stunning make-up. I'd go with a choker that was about an inch or so wide. If you want a flourish on it, use texture not color. Maybe you could get black wired ribbon, measure 2-3 times the circumference of your neck. Gently and from both ends gather the ribbon tightly on the wire on the bottom only. This will give you a tiny ruff effect. Bend the wires back to secure and trim them off. Then, go ahead and finish the ends (Hot glue and fold under). You will be able to play with the remaining wired edge to fashion it as you wish. You should look lovely.


----------



## ttibbe (Sep 22, 2010)

Really cool costume! Looks great!!!! Not trashy at all!


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Love the costume! So beautiful. Soooo jealous  The eye makeup looks awesome too. Looking forward to seeing the final photos.


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

The eye make up is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice! I love the feathers in the skirt. You look great!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

This costume is great and reminds me of my days with Ringling. I would suggest doing your tights differently. I found the best selection at Fredericks of Hollywood but this is what you do.

One pair of tights that dont have "control" lines, you want these to match your skintone and another pair of fishnets but in skintone, not black. This alone is a great look, but you can always step it up by adding rhinestones to the tights.

http://www.stockingstore.com/theatrical-support-tights-p/c947.htm

The stone will fall off anyway, no matter what your doing, but majority will stay put. Get them in differing sizes and either evenly spread them all over the leg or go up the outer leg small to larger stones gradually up the thigh from the ankle. 

When I worked the show the tights were my favorites to see and have since used in many costumes. It made me feel sexy, theatrical, and legitimate. Its a detail that doesnt take alot of effort but is stepping up your costume quality. I also some some great prices on fishnets from TJ Maxx. Maybe it was Marshalls? One of those 2 places  

http://www.fredericks.com/Frederick...t,pd.html?cgid=sh17&defaultOpt=true&all1=all#

Also, I dont know if you had plans for your hair, but many asian stores and ladies of color wig stores have hairpieces in all colors. I suggest going there for the best prices and getting a full ponytail. Make your hair in a high ponytail and clip in the bun style ponytail. Add a little rhinestone headband to hold your peacock feathers (put the feathers off the side of the top of your head, near the temple) in and your solid. 

hair band with feathers-









Example hairpiece-


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for all the kind words everyone!

Thanks Kittyvibe but my best friend does hair so she will be stepping in and helping me.....Usually not very good at hair but I'm slowly getting better the more Halloweens I get through  lol I have one of those pony tails that I wore in a show for a casino so if all else fails I can use it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

me too! Im terrible with hair! I use the clips or wigs. Clips are way easier for me, fast and simple!


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

Fake eyelashes would be a good addition, in my opinion. They have great ones at Spirit, and I'm pretty sure I saw a pair with peacock feathers and one with blue feathers. The costume is to die for. I wish I had that talent. Very lovely.


----------



## AngelaA (Mar 1, 2010)

I love your costume! You look phenominal and it is very unique. I would totally wear it and be very happy.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Fabulous dah'ling! Just fabulous!


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

This is a great costume - I like that it isn't too flashy or crazy or flaunting. 
It looks nice - it looks REAL. 
Bravo!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Faery_Tales said:


> Fake eyelashes would be a good addition, in my opinion. They have great ones at Spirit, and I'm pretty sure I saw a pair with peacock feathers and one with blue feathers. The costume is to die for. I wish I had that talent. Very lovely.


Agreed, you can even get the crazy looking ones at Walmart now too.

I got a pair last year & everyone loved them. Me notsomuch, since it was sorta hard to see around them. I spent the whole day at work thinking someone was juuuuust outta my peripheral vision line.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

ooohhh la la


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Its kind of funny I think but as soon as you show cleavage and a lot of leg you are already considered in that Trashy or risque category. if you are comfortable with wearing the costume and as long as you dont think of it in that category why does it matter. you have a wonderful and unique costume that no one else will have and you have the curves to pull it off. Its very vegas show girl style old time vegas that is. wonderful and creative use of feathers


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I dunno if they would let you sing with Elmo with that costume.


----------



## Monsoon (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow! the only reason you will make anyone uncomfortable is that they will be jealous, I am...I could not pull off a costume like that to save my life.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Your costume is *fantastic*! I <3 burlesque costumes. You did a great job.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! I'm going to wear it, be proud of it and not care what people think! lol Definitely doing big fake lashes...not a problem because I'm addicted to them anyway  

ihauntu- You bring up a very good point! I always try to do just one of the 2 (cleavage or legs) maybe that's why I'm feeling this way about the costume lol. But I know I will be tame compared to the other girls on Halloween!

wristslitter- Good thing I don't want to sing with Elmo 

Thank you all again so much, it really helps having some other opinions, especially when they are all so wonderful.


----------



## nomnom (Sep 27, 2010)

That is very classy and beautiful. I'm glad you opted for the lotsa leg, covered up boobs option (or vice versa) instead of lotsa leg and boobs option! I don't think anyone at the party will think you dressed inappropriately.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Beautiful! Very good work. Not trashy at all. It's a burlesque costume. A lot different than dressing as a sexy firefighter, or sexy anything else that isn't supposed to be. Your is very classy.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Great Costume!! Very "Throwbacky" vintage and classy!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

*shoes for your costume*

Looking through other post and these were on a website and I thought of you , perhaps you could make these to accent your outfit......here's the post from booboo
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/96486-those-who-love-shoes.html

and here are the shoes on the website that RCIAG linked

View attachment 13076


----------



## crboggs (Sep 21, 2010)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Your costume looks fabulous. Don't change a thing.


The only thing I would change would be to take more pics! 

Seriously...looks awesome. Very classy IMHO.

I second the choker suggestion.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Very elegant and simply "wow" girl! You've got legs, and well the whole package. Not trashy at all. I love the feathers in the front and the long draping tail feathers in the back are stunning. Nice back lacing too. Did you make the costume? Wasn't sure from your post. Gotta ask the question of how hard is to walk in it and can you even sit down?


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments  I think I might try making a few different ones and selling them because everyone's positive responses!

Obcessedwithit....Those are some nutty shoes! Thanks for sharing them 

crborgs.... I will take more pics when I'm all done up for our party and maybe of the choker and headpiece when I get them done!

Ghost of Spookie....I made everything but the plain black corset. Surprisingly it is not hard to walk in, it's a little tricky to sit in I just have to adjust the way I sit lol. Oh and there are feathers ALL over my house so that will be fun lol


----------



## SallyW (Oct 4, 2010)

You look great! Can I ask what model corset you used? I'm looking for one similar to yours as it appears to be more modest than most.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I got it on eBay for $17 from China lol. But it was cheap enough that I could glue feathers on so I ordered it. When I got it I was actually pleasantly surprised at how good of a corset it was....kinda hated gluing feathers to it. If you just look up corset on eBay you will find them


----------



## BaronGraves (Sep 30, 2010)

Battygirl...your costume looks FINE! Nothing trashy, just Halloween hotness.

Do your thing on Halloween...


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Looks Great!*

Your costume looks great! It is put together very well and seems to fit just right! IMO it would be the finishing touch to wear some sort of jewelry... use blue and/or green stones w/CZs for earrings and maybe a ring or two to match... the blue and/or green stones would look awesome over the black gloves!


----------



## MrsDowFire (Oct 5, 2010)

I love it! I would love to do something similar; you've given me motivation. Just wondering if I have the time....hehe


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

wow. looks amazing! Did you make it yourself??


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I love this! You look fantastic. Might have to "borrow" the idea myself for next year. The eye makeup is awesome. Bet they could do that at MAC.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

It is Beautiful! You look Fabulous! Not trashy at all.


----------



## Luludou (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! It's a beautiful costume & I find it classy


----------



## judgejools44 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think its very classy...wish I had the figure for summin like that.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

battygirl said:


> I want to look sexy and but not trashy...



You've done it perfectly! Well done. You're a beautiful woman.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head, sexy, colorful, beautiful, but I would never apply the word trashy. It truly is gorgeous, and a wonderful creation. Very talented. Have you considered a feathered mask to match the peacock feathers? Although the makeup would be perfect.

All I can say is WOW.   You'll knock 'em dead!


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you have time to take photos of how you did the tail, that would be great.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Absolutely lovely!

The first thing that popped into my head was feather fans--black or hunter green trimmed in peacock feathers. Even though fans are prob. more associated with a more, umm, advanced state of "undress," they'd still be really pretty! Maybe a drag to carry around all night though...

http://www.featherplace.com/ic/fp/item/P1P15/Marabou-Fan-with-Peacock-Eyes.html


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you all for the sweet and encouraging words. You all have so many good ideas....the fan, a mask....Gosh I should have posted this a little sooner so I would have time to incorporate all of these great ideas!

vbpony1- I can explain to you how I made it but there is no way of taking pics of it now that it's all put together, sorry. I took 5 feather boas (72") and sewed them just under the back of the corset. I started with the very middle one, I halved it took the "ends" of it and sewed them to the corset on each side of the lacing. I repeated this step for the other four feather boas (2 on each side) but I graduated the length on each one so the middle one is the longest and makes the "point." The side Boas go up in length (see picture of back). Now the 2 boas on each side of the middle one have extra length at the top of the corset were the feathers are attached. I took these and glued them together at the ends so it draped over all the other feathers over my butt in what resembles a half circle. This step just added to the thickness. After all that I took needle and thread and loosely attached all the boas by stitching through them horizontally. I then attached all the peacock feathers with hot glue. I hope I am making some sense, it's very hard to explain lol. If there is something that you don't understand just let me know.


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

Amazing! I am totally going to steal this idea for a future year. Gives me a good excuse to wear a corset! And I loooove the eye makeup if you are able to pull it off. It intimidates me, but if you manage it, let me know. And take pics! Very awesome costume.


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

That is a gorgeous costume, I wish I could pull something like that off myself. Not trashy in the littlest bit. Quite lovely.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

It's lovely and you look great in it.


----------



## straud13 (Aug 17, 2007)

whew! smokin!


----------



## LitaLupita (Oct 10, 2010)

It's beautiful!
Very simple...
I especially love the train. How'd u do it & how much did u spend?


----------



## LitaLupita (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry forgot I didn't wanna ask how u made it. Wanted 2 know where u got ur inspiration from? Or did u think of the train on ur own?


----------



## LitaLupita (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry this is my 3rd message. This is my 1st time on the site & I'm also using a phone instead of a computer to post.
I plan on doin the peacock this year. Here's a makeup reference that I think u'll love. Hopefully u can see it...but it would look lovely w/ ur costume!
http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-7514971-young-woman-wearing-make-up-and-peacock-feathers-on-eyebrows.php


----------



## glug (Sep 18, 2009)

All the old hens will be jellous..... Very cool outfit. I would say suitable for a sexy black tie event


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm an old hen and I think it looks really nice! I absolutly LOVE the back!! Great work!!


----------



## chibichibi7554 (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to make a sexy chicken costume and wanted to do something similar to your costume. My biggest concern is sewing/gluing all the feathers onto the costume. Do you have any tips?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

batty once again you did an amazing job on it! Looks great on you!


----------



## scorpio_girl (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE! You did a fantastic job - super sexy while still being classy!

Hope you don't mind - I have a few questions - how did you glue the feathers on the front? With a hot glue gun? Where did you get the feathers from? Did you use black boas and attached them to the corset with hot glue?

ohhhh how I love halloween


----------



## scorpio_girl (Aug 19, 2010)

Now that I think about it - I may "borrow" this idea and add my own spin, do you think the concept would work with a white corset and skirt? 
like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Boned-Cors...=US_CSA_WC_Intimates&var=&hash=item870b48e21e


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

battygirl said:


> Thank you all for the sweet and encouraging words. You all have so many good ideas....the fan, a mask....Gosh I should have posted this a little sooner so I would have time to incorporate all of these great ideas!
> 
> vbpony1- I can explain to you how I made it but there is no way of taking pics of it now that it's all put together, sorry. I took 5 feather boas (72") and sewed them just under the back of the corset. I started with the very middle one, I halved it took the "ends" of it and sewed them to the corset on each side of the lacing. I repeated this step for the other four feather boas (2 on each side) but I graduated the length on each one so the middle one is the longest and makes the "point." The side Boas go up in length (see picture of back). Now the 2 boas on each side of the middle one have extra length at the top of the corset were the feathers are attached. I took these and glued them together at the ends so it draped over all the other feathers over my butt in what resembles a half circle. This step just added to the thickness. After all that I took needle and thread and loosely attached all the boas by stitching through them horizontally. I then attached all the peacock feathers with hot glue. I hope I am making some sense, it's very hard to explain lol. If there is something that you don't understand just let me know.


Thanks battygirl. This gives me a better idea of the construction and what is needed for supplies. Now I just need a costume party!  Have a great time at yours!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry guys I have been soooooo busy like I'm sure most of you are this time of year. To answer some of the questions...

The costume cost 
$80 after everything including makeup and accessories. The back tail part is constructed of 5 black feather boas that I ordered online for about $28 with shipping. The peacock feathers were also ordered online through a separate site I ordered 50 feather and only paid $25 for them. That is way cheaper than the craft stores sell them for  The corset was an ebay find for $17 with shipping.

Construction
The corset I hot glued the feathers on the front. The feather boas I hand stitched each one to the inside of the backside of the corset. They were long corsets (72" so I folded them in half and attached each end to the corset so the "folded" end was at the bottom of the tail. I just made sure all the boas were sewn to the corset and then used a bit of hot glue to secure it even more. Now you will need to "connect each boa to each other so they move in one solid piece rather than separate flailing boas. I just took thread and needle and every so often went through all the boa stings (the fabric sting that holds then together) horizontally, connecting them all. After all of that I hot glued the peacock feathers on to the boas in a pattern that I liked. Oh also I took rhinestones and glued one to each peacock feather to dress it up a bit, and I did this before any of the feather went on the costume.

Inspiration
Trashy lingerie has a corset very similar to the one I made on a peacock costume that they sell. However the entire costume is around $350 and I hated the back of it because it doesn't resemble a peacock at all. So I just made the rest up....I mean I had some inspiration from other burlesque costumes I searched for online and then just made what I thought would be a good "tail"

I hope this answers questions I should have stopped and taken pics but I didn't know there would be such a positive response  Thank you again for the kind and nice things you all are saying....Gotta love this forum!!


----------



## AquaMoon (Oct 22, 2009)

i looooooove this!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Gorgeous costume! Especially LOVE the back. You look great in it...wear it proudly and take lots of pics so we can see the final results.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Love it,Love it,Love it!! You did a great job and you look fantastic,not trashy at all...by the way,If you decide to make them,I am your first customer,then I will be set for next year!!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

lilshedevil That would be great I just might take you up on that!! Thanks again


----------

